# Вопрос про имплантат и обруч



## Даша (3 Дек 2007)

Согласна, вопрос странный, а полностью выглядит так:
Можно ли после операции: интерламинэктомия L5-S1 слева, удаление грыжи диска  L5-S1, менингорадикулолиз, задний межтеловой спондилодез винтовым титановым имплантатом (23.10.07, т.е прошло 40 дней) подключать к физическим упражнениям обруч, вращая его в основном за счет пресса? 
Проблемы с позвоночником (люмбоишалгия, атрофия левого бедра) после автодорожки в 1999 году (26 лет на тот момент), кроме этого большие проблемы с коленями (2 гр. инв). 

Восемь лет борьбы и отличная физическая форма только за счет ежедневных тренировок. (К лучшему обзору ситуации упомяну, что за это время закончила юрид. университет в др. городе, вышла замуж.) С огромным трудом попала на операцию во 2-ю краевую больницу города Хабаровска, до операции боль много лет была такой интенсивности, что теряла сознание, боль мог снять только кетамин. Однако ни один врач до просмотра снимков не верил в остроту симптоматики, до трижды продублированных томографий (две в разных клиниках и один на 3-D спиральном компьютерном томографе) грыжа 8 мм., (по факту операции большие рубцы на нер. корешках). Потом врачи называли это ортопедической компенсацией: до операции я могла пол достать локтями, разумеется никаких неврологических симтомов, кроме онемения, не было, что неврологов крайне смущало. 

Вопрос мой связан с тем, что из-за проблем с коленями я весьма ограничена в вопросах траты энергии, до операции в дополнение к тренировке в виде аэробной нагрузки очень выручал обруч, который я крутила по-разному:обычно, стоя на носочках вытчнув руки вверх, на одной ноге (попеременно), + бег на месте. Оч. эффективно и всем советую. При этом эффект кручения достигался мной за счет пресса, который у меня развит, однако, слабое ротационное движение бедрами исключить невозможно, это-то меня и беспокоит. 

Итак: можно или нельзя? Буду очень признательна за ответ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Дек 2007)

Даша написал(а):


> однако, слабое ротационное движение бедрами исключить невозможно, это-то меня и беспокоит.


 именно это момент и является опасным. Ниже и вышележащие сегменты несут функцию сегмента в спондилодезе. Не совсем разумно добавлять им проблем ротацией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2007)

Простите, а снимке не хотите показать. Лучше те, что после операции.


----------



## Даша (4 Дек 2007)

Уважаемые Доктора! К сожалению, сканер сейчас вне пределов досягаемости. Про ротацию поняла, L4-L5 то у меня с протрузией. Жаль.
Мой нейрохирург сказал, что йогой можно заниматься только через 6 месяцев, я, правда, по своему обыкновению, не послушалась, и в тренировку включаю ее элементы. 
На форуме почитала рекомендации. 
Однако неужели нет разницы между человеком, который был физически неактивен до операции и целенаправленно физически подготовленным?

За много лет я привыкла бороться за объем движений, мышечную силу и растяжку, иначе до сих пор лежала бы после аварии (пару лет после нее по квартире то ходила при помощи костылей). 

Не перестраховываюсь ли сейчас, все таки мышечный корсет приличный? 
До операции нейрохирурги до просмотра снимков и сбра анамнеза советовали сходить к другим специалистам ("вам, девушка, нужно к психологу, вы не производите впечатления человека с проблемами в позвоночнике"). Это уже потом - "ортопедическая компенсация". 
Лежу, вот, и боюсь ее потерять.


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

А сканер Вам и не нужен. Слайд-модуль. Вопрос решается проще - переснять на цифру при открытом Word, повесив снимки на монитор.


----------



## Даша (4 Дек 2007)

Сделаем. Спасибо.


----------



## Даша (9 Дек 2007)

Снимки сделаны на следующий день после операции, т.е. 24 октября этого года.


----------



## Даша (9 Дек 2007)

Попробовала улучшить качество, но сами снимки слабые.


----------



## Даша (19 Дек 2007)

Ждала 10 дней ответа. :cray: 
Наверное снимки не подходят по качеству для анализа? Такие вот сделали (имплантат видно и хорошо). 
Я почему про обруч (он же хула-хуп) спросила - энергию надо ведь как-то тратить. Нельзя же лежать и совсем ничего не есть, чтобы не поправиться. 
Другие способы, до которых смогла догадаться, не подходят из-за проблем с коленями ((артрозо-артрит, контрактура левого коленного сустава, инв. 2 гр.) - это ходьба, всевозможные велотренажеры, степлеры; бассейн - аллергия на хлорку). Обруч меня очень выручал: крутишь его (особенно если в неудобную сторону) и бежишь на месте - неск. минут - пол вокруг мокрый, а если минут 15 - красота! yahoo Как аэробная нагрузка после спец. упражнений.
Возможно я не знаю иных способов. 
Если кто-нибудь знает, *подскажите, пожалуйста,* те, что возможны в домашних условиях, возить меня на занятия в спц. заведения некому (муж работает за двоих) и днем меня возить на них не сможет. Дома есть силовой тренажер (как в спортзалах - грудь, ноги, спина).
Буду очень ждать ответа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2007)

Время фиксации имплантанта - до 6 мес. В это время указанные вами упражнения с обручем делать не советую. На данном этапе поищите изометрические упаражнения, используйте и имеющийся тренажёр. При условии, что он не даёт подвижности в месте оперрации.


----------



## Даша (21 Дек 2007)

Спасибо, Доктор Ступин. Окончательно определилась. 
А то было ощущение какого-то собственного симулянтского бездействия, но раз нельзя nono , значит нельзя. 
Еще раз - спасибо.good


----------

